# Camera advice needed



## Maplewood (Aug 5, 2009)

I have started a company and i need advice on a good solid camera. I really don't want to spend a fortune on it but i don't want to skimp on it either. The camera that i need has to take great macro shots. Veneer 5 plies of it put together and the veneer is 1/64" thick. I need the camera to be able to zoom in and not distort as it does so i can get a very nice shot of how my product looks. Also i wouldn't mind the camera to be able to take some video either. Maybe a wide angle shot or two every now and then. I am going to be using this to put the products up on my website and in youtube when showing people how the product looks. So any help that anyone could give me would be greatly appreciated. I am new to cameras and i really do need the help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 5, 2009)

Be more specific!

what is your budget?  SLR or point and shoot?


----------



## Maplewood (Aug 5, 2009)

I am trying to stay within 300-500 dollars. I am not sure what you mean by point and click or SLR i am completely new to photography. But i want the pictures to come at as clear as possible close up. The camera i have now it takes nice pictures but when i zoom in the picture becomes blurry. I need that picture to be clear as close up as possible. You can check out some of the pictures like i am trying to make at this website Berlinwood Deck 2009 - FlatFace Fingerboards that link is just for reference only. But i would like to do some video as well on youtube. You can check this out for the kind of video i am talking about 



 that link is just for reference as well. But any help would be appreciated.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Aug 5, 2009)

what camera do you currently have?


----------

